# Hot Glue Snake Fountain



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

This is what I did with my hot glue snakes
The big snake and 2 sides snakes on the sides had the Halloween Wapaghoulie coming out of them. Sorry about the grass in the one, that was part of my costume.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great idea. Display turned out well.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang Lilly....That is a way cool idea....all your snakes look great...nice work...I like the raffia on the windows too.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very creative, and looks awesome with the blacklight!:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Nyx, B and SC
I liked how it turned out too.
One of my favorites this yr.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Also it was very tasty!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love your creativity, the snakes look great as does the whole display.


----------

